# Fixed: Officejet 4500 - Druckt super, aber wie scannen?

## Erdie

HI,

ich habe mir einen Officejet 4500 zugelegt, die Einrichtung des Druckers war einfach über cups. Wenn ich allerdings scannen will suchen die entsprechenden Applicationen immer nach USB Geräten, der HP kann ja nicht erkannt werden, da ich ihn über Wlan nutze. Wir kann man den denn einrichten wenn er gar nicht am USB Bus hängt?

Grüße

ErdieLast edited by Erdie on Thu Jun 30, 2011 8:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> HP OfficeJet 4500 Wireless (Ubuntu 10.10), drucken ok, scannen ok, faxen nicht getestet

 

Steht im Ubuntu-Wiki.

Und hier das Video: Ubuntu 9.10 + HP Officejet 4500 Desktop + HPLIP (HP Linux Imaging and Printing System)

:) Hoffe das hilft dir etwas! Ich hab Text zwar lieber als Videolösungen aber hoffe das hilft dir.

Mit dem Installer von der HP-Homepage kannst du bei Minute 7:27 sehen das man da auch LAN/WLAN auswählen kann. in wie fern du jetzt das Ubuntu/Debian-Package unter gentoo verwenden kannst weiß ich nicht aber ich denke das wirst du schon irgendwie hin bekommen.

Happy Monday!

Chris

----------

## Erdie

Genau das ist das Problem, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, die Lan Wan option ist bei hp-config ausgegraut, er bietet mir nur USB an. Mir ist die Ursache dafür noch nicht klar geworden. Ich hatte gehofft, dass evtl. jemand in der community so ein Ding hat. Da es ihn im Aldi Süd gibt, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Upps, jetzt habe ich was gefunden. Bin nochmal über die USE flags von hplip gegangen und auf folgendes gestoßen:

```

snmp

Global: Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

Local: Add support for net-analyzer/net-snmp which enables this driver to work over networks (both for server and client)

```

Ich bin zwar nicht zuhause aber das habe ich gerantiert nicht aktiviert. Es könnte IMHO eine Ursache für das Fehlen der Netzwerk Funktionalität sein. Werd ich heute abend gleich mal austesten  :Smile: 

Dieser Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-854466-start-0.html

weißt auch darauf hin, dass es mit snmp funktionieren sollte. Mal schauen heute abend  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Yeah, das wars. Use snmp hat das Problem gelöst. Jetzt scannt er  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Mit dem letzten cups update ist ein neues Problem aufgetreten:

Erst ging nix mehr (scannen und drucken). Nachdem  ich den Drucker entfernt und mit cups neu eingerichtet habe, funktioniert das Drucken, nicht jedoch das Scannen. Cups verwendet eine URL mit "socket:/". Wenn ich versuche, das Gerät mit dem HP Tools einzurichten, funktioniert beides nicht. In diesem Fall verwendet hp-setup ein URL, die mit "hp:/" beginnt. 

Ich habe versucht, auf cups 1.11.* downzugraden, da ging leider nichts mehr. Weiß jemand einen Rat?

----------

## Erdie

Lösung gefunden: Durcker mit hp-setup einrichten und statt zc=<hostname> ip=<ip adresse> eintragen hat geholfen.

----------

